# Removing Scratches/Polishing Titanium



## centman

I have searched for other threads on here regarding this subject but haven't been able to find anything so here I am. I was told that one can use an "ink eraser" to remove scratches as well as polish the Titanium Cases and bracelets. So I went to my local Office De. and I'm not sure if the sales rep was a moron or not but he said he wasn't aware of any eraser that was made for removing ink. Could someone shed some light on the subject for me. I also use the abrasive papers that have different micron levels and find that they do a good job as well. Is there any other items out there that someone suggests or any other techniques. Thanks Joel


----------



## waterbrook

I'm curious too. Best way to polish a Ti case?

Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## HockeyBrand

google image artbynature

or









google image paperchaseproducts

*It's the same thing as these expensive Titanium mark removers.*









Watch Obsession Pic


----------



## mikeynd

Google fiberglass pen,and you should find lots of vendors to buy these pens fairly reasonable.


----------



## waterbrook

Thanks HockeyBrand and mikeynd. I'll give it a go.

Mitch


----------



## HockeyBrand

I came across one of these in my office today. Fibreglass pen (for ink and for titanium) with the bonus bristle brush end! :lol: Good luck in your search!


----------



## termite

i have posted this numerous times on various Breitling forums and thought that it may be of some help. the single best way to replicate the factory finish on a Ti watch is to use steel wool [!]...if the scratch is deep, start w/ #000 steel wool, moving in the direction of the 'grain' of the finish; once the scratch starts to blend in, switch to #0000 steel wool and gradually lighten the pressure. if the marks on the case and bracelet are not too bad but merely scratched up as in typical desk diving marks, use just the #0000 steel wool in the same fashion. you don't have to use much pressure when you move it back and forth and finish up w/ very light passes. finally, rinse it w/ windex and clear water and you are done.


----------



## centman

termite said:


> i have posted this numerous times on various Breitling forums and thought that it may be of some help. the single best way to replicate the factory finish on a Ti watch is to use steel wool [!]...if the scratch is deep, start w/ #000 steel wool, moving in the direction of the 'grain' of the finish; once the scratch starts to blend in, switch to #0000 steel wool and gradually lighten the pressure. if the marks on the case and bracelet are not too bad but merely scratched up as in typical desk diving marks, use just the #0000 steel wool in the same fashion. you don't have to use much pressure when you move it back and forth and finish up w/ very light passes. finally, rinse it w/ windex and clear water and you are done.


Thanks a lot Termite, Ill give that a shot.


----------



## por44

The key to any scratch removal process is start slow, use the least abrasive material and carefully check your progress in short intervals - being too agressive will not get the result you need. It's a good idea to try your skills on the inside of a link or casebask as a test.


----------



## Tristan17

fantastic post. i'm thinking of a way to do that for my titanium watch also. :-!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

What about just shining it up...I have no scratches but it looks dull.


----------



## MarkingTime

If you want to polish titanium, suggest you buy a new watch. It will be easier.


----------



## TimeBomb

I've used this Fiberglass Hand Held Scratch Brush | OttoFrei.com with very good results. As mentioned, slow and steady...


----------



## kirbystrunk

I second TimeBomb. I got a really good deal on a NEDU because it had a small scratch on the side of the case. I used one of these fiberglass pens and then some Cape Cod Cloth and now it looks as good as new.


----------



## realwatchaddict

TimeBomb said:


> I've used this Fiberglass Hand Held Scratch Brush | OttoFrei.com with very good results. As mentioned, slow and steady...


Good results? You used it to remove scratches? Or to shine it up as mentioned by MitchCumsteen?


----------



## morrison2951

Don't sweat the small stuff- unfortunately, Ti is much more prone to scratches than is SS. 

If you wear your Ti watch, it will get scratched. There is always a bigger scratch in your future.


----------



## chumch

I recently polished my Ti wedding ring. I used a rotary tool with felt wheel with "green" jewerly polish then red polish using one of these







Worked out well and left a mirror finish.


----------

